# Specialized Hotrock 24 XC - upgrades?



## wineberry (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello Everyone

My nephew’s 2013 Specialized Hotrock 24 XC bike arrived at LBS and is ready for pick up. It looks so small that I almost wish I had gone with a 13” frame with 26” wheels. I’m used to seeing him on a 13” hybrid with 700c wheels. Didn’t expect the specialized 13” frame with 24” wheels to look so compact.

Almost purchased a 13”/XS men’s bike such as the GT Aggressor 3.0. As we are beginners at riding mountain trails, I felt he would be better off with the smaller wheels so he could better handle the bike.

My nephew is almost 11yo, 4’ 7’’ with a 25” inseam (w/shoes). The bike has: ~25.12” SOH, 19.72” ETT. At what height do you think he’ll outgrow this bike? 

Originally my budget was for a used bike but couldn’t find anything. Don’t want to spend too much on upgrades as I expect he’ll outgrow the bike within 12-18 months. The bike will get clipless pedals. 

What inexpensive upgrades will shave weight off the bike and improve the ride? Should I start with a seatpost upgrade? What will give us the most bang for the buck? Upgrade budget, excluding pedals, is $100. 

Thank you in advance for your suggestions and advice.


----------



## DSA1 (May 31, 2011)

Hi Wineberry. My son has the same bike and I'm also making it lighter. Every part on those bikes can be used as a boat anchor. The easiest is the handlebar and stem. Bottom bracket is also very heavy. I have a lot of parts like the handlebars (Easton carbon) and bb so it didn't cost anything. Those changes plus tubes seat post and replacing the large chain ring with a bash guard have made it 24.5 LBS.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd weigh the tires first. Moe Joes or Small Block 8 seem to be the lightest 24 inch tires, but they'll run over $100 for a pair.


----------



## DSA1 (May 31, 2011)

Specialized are 500g.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My seven year old is currently on a bike with 24" wheels. It sounds to me like your nephew is going to outgrow that bike quickly. 
Does your Hotrock have a triple crankset up front? I took that ten ton thing off my son's bike and made him a single with Sinz cranks, a Salsa 34 tooth ring, a Salsa Tooth Fairy and an N Gear Jumpstop. 
works mint and is considerably lighter.


----------



## wineberry (Jun 20, 2012)

DSA1 said:


> Specialized are 500g.


Where did you get the weight for the tires? I emailed Specialized re: bike/tire weight, and below is their response:

"Average weight for those bikes is 26 lbs 02 oz. On these particular bikes it's impossible to give an exact weight for your bike without simply weighing the bike. The tires on the bike have an average weight of 745 grams per tire. Again this is average as tire weights do vary because of manufacturing tolerances."

BTW, on my bathroom scale the bike weighed almost 28# with bottle cage.


----------



## DSA1 (May 31, 2011)

My sons bike was original 26.7lbs. The tire are the fast tracks lk. The front was 501grams. I have final found rims that fit 24in mtb and are made here in USA. Velocity aeroheat 32hole that will fit my xt hubs.


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi, wanted to bring this thread back from the dead. Just picked up a new to him 2013 Specialized Hotrock 24 for my son. It is currently in stock form. Definitely want to do some upgrades and wanted some guidance. Would really like to upgrade the drivetrain and wheels. From what I understand, I would need to upgrade the wheels, at least the rear anyway to change to a 1x drivetrain of some sort? Sounds like I can get a 32 hole rim and lace it up to a 32 hole hub and that should work for the wheels? Would want to go with at least a 9 spd cassette/derailleur and a trigger shifter of some sort. Does this sound like I’m on the right track? Would that work with the stock cranks/chainring? If anyone has any specific suggestions for parts that would work, I’d really appreciate it.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

It's always cost vs what you get for it... but.. assuming the rear wheel is a free hub not cassette...

I'm basing this on: https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/specialized/hotrock-24-xc-2013

You can get some 9 speed free hubs then you need a chain and NW chainring assuming the 2013 cranks let you remove/fit a std BSB chainring and a mech and shifter.

If you want to go beyond that then you need a new rear hub and wheel build.. 
After that then you need to decide... the bike in the picture has rear disc mounts but don't I see any on the fork... (though your's might ...I think that Suntour fork did have them in some configs)

Ultimately ... you could stick a 1x10 Deore on there and brakes and a decent air fork but then you'd need to decide where the $$$ need to stop.

Once you start with this it can be an endless process... as obviously there is always something better. My 2c is decide what you want and what you're willing to spend as early as you can to prevent re-spending...(even if you don't spend at the time ... you don't want to spend on 9sp then need the wheel... then decide the fork was non-functional and change it etc.

I made that mistake on Jnr's 1st 24" ... and it ended up costing me more ... (though it started with a good fork) ..


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I built 24" wheels for my son back when he needed a 24" bike and put a 1x10 drivetrain on it. It went together perfectly but I had an issue using all ten gears because the chain was so short. I ended up deciding which 9 to set up the chain line for and locked out the smallest cog. He never noticed and it worked fine. 
I think I built that bike with Deore hubs and Sun Ringle Rhino Lite rims. Kinda heavy but worked really well. 
I just checked Velocity's site for Aeroheats in 24" but it looks like they're not making them anymore.


----------



## SpuTTer (Jan 19, 2004)

If it’s 7 speed twist shifting you can do a 1x7 with the m310 trigger shifter and a new narrow wide chainring. Everything else stays the same and it works well.

On my older son I rebuild new wheels and went 10 speed so that I can run a rear d with a clutch (and lighter, better range etc). Neither setup has dropped chains.

The only issue with the 7 speed mega range is how big the jump is on the last cogs. 

My youngests new bike has an 8 speed cassette. I’m going the lazier route this time and will try to just pick up a new rear trigger and use a narrow wide and see how it does.


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions!


----------

